# Speed tech lights



## outdoor1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone use this company,whats there lights like, if i order them on line from canada warrenty still good. is there a dealer in s ontario. STL Speed Tech Lights........... let me know the money seems great.tymusic


----------



## outdoor1 (Jul 22, 2010)

i just found out there is only one distrubitor in Canada in Hamilton Outdoor Supplies and Equipment


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Speed Tech Lights are subpar. Stick with Whelen, Federal, Sound Off . Some people will say they have had good luck with them but they are few and far between. Signle leds will burn out, they will lose the flash pattern and they offer terrible mounting options for their weight.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

outdoor1;1056319 said:


> Anyone use this company,whats there lights like, if i order them on line from canada warrenty still good. is there a dealer in s ontario. STL Speed Tech Lights........... let me know the money seems great.tymusic


I have a STL bar. Its the mini raptor I have 2 of them on bolth my trucks. They are bright as hell and people always ask where I got them. They have operated perfectly. I have compared it to a whelen mini bar and it was as bright if not brighter.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

vt properties;1056353 said:


> I have a STL bar. Its the mini raptor I have 2 of them on bolth my trucks. They are bright as hell and people always ask where I got them. They have operated perfectly. I have compared it to a whelen mini bar and it was as bright if not brighter.


I think I'll take STL serious when I see a police of fire department use them as primary warning.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Police and fire depts have bigger budgets and I don't. To me i could not see spending $400+ on a light bar on my work trucks. I had no intention of even getting a led because of the price. I just came across there web site and bought one then I liked it and bought another. I am sure you are right about whelen and fed signal being better but you pay a lot more. You pay for what you get the old adage. If they ever break i;ll be sure to post about it. But so far they work and are pretty trick as well.


----------



## outdoor1 (Jul 22, 2010)

there a cheap in price but of the good things i hear they are right for the money, because im not spending 500.00 - 1000.00 on a light bar for a work truck


----------



## adorler (Aug 18, 2010)

I have had lots of problems with my STL products. First two strobe control boxes burned out, Strobe light bases (hidden strobes) are weak, LED dash lights have aweful suction cups. I think every year they improve but what about the stuff that I allready have?.


----------



## pbjunkie92 (Aug 14, 2009)

Stik208;1056366 said:


> I think I'll take STL serious when I see a police of fire department use them as primary warning.


I bet plenty of people said that when whelen started out too.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

the only thing I don't like about them is their wiring harnesses.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

pbjunkie92;1091453 said:


> I bet plenty of people said that when whelen started out too.


If I remember correctly Whelen's first automotive product was a rotating beacon for a police motorbike.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Glad to see you back, John. Thought you fell in.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

mvhauler;1099893 said:


> Glad to see you back, John. Thought you fell in.


LOL, Thank you.:waving:


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm running (2) four-head hide-a-way units (one in front / one out back). I don't like them at all - and WHEN they die, I'll be going to a more popular brand.
The flash patterns are very limited & The ouput seems very low.


----------

